# Maybe a new Stream?



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Since there are no new streams available to purchase anywhere, maybe there is a new version coming out?

From what I gather, the stream is a bit buggy, loud and runs hot.
Maybe bad news is good news?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> Since there are no new streams available to purchase anywhere, maybe there is a new version coming out?
> 
> From what I gather, the stream is a bit buggy, loud and runs hot.
> Maybe bad news is good news?


The new Stream you speak of is called a "Roamio". Perhaps you've heard of it?

Seriously, do you think TiVo would sell a device that would encourage their customers to keep using the old stuff instead of buying new stuff?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Kitty's got her claws out.  If the volume of Amazon reviews are any indication, the base Roamio is the biggest seller of the group. 2-3x more popular. Which means Stream boxes are still relevant.

foghorn, it's possible. Tivo supply constraints have happened before new launches. There haven't been any other clues yet though.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I had wondered if they weren't waiting for the newest software update(s) so they could have them preloaded into the next batch of Streams. And we all know how efficient TiVo is at getting those software updates debugged and ready to go.


----------



## SWFan (Oct 6, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> The new Stream you speak of is called a "Roamio". Perhaps you've heard of it?
> 
> Seriously, do you think TiVo would sell a device that would encourage their customers to keep using the old stuff instead of buying new stuff?


I've got a Roamio and it does NOT have Stream built-in. Until Tivo releases an OTA Roamio with Stream built-in then there is still quite the need for a standalone Stream device.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The standalone stream has a bit of a heat issue which causes the fan to run more frequently and louder then it should. Perhaps they are redesigning it slightly to fix that issue? Otherwise I wouldn't expect the hardware to change at all, since the Roamio uses the same hardware just crammed onto a daughter card inside the case.


----------

